# just Squish buds



## Squish (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 14, 2018)

looking great. Love it.


----------



## Squish (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Squish (Jun 20, 2018)

So do all the mods and admins read everyone's PM's or was it just mine she read? NOT COOL! I have proof!


----------



## Squish (Jun 21, 2018)

*So do all the mods and admins read everyone's PMs or was it just mine she read? NOT COOL! I have proof!*


----------



## pcduck (Jun 21, 2018)

If you got the proof, show what you got. Otherwise it seems like just another drama post. Especially since you have posted twice about it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2018)

What are you talking about Squish? We don't have that ability to read other peoples PM's if that is what you are saying.

Beautiful plant up there, just lovely and you're good at capturing it on film.


----------



## Squish (Jun 21, 2018)

ask Angie she read my pm to another member here

I know what I'm talking about here.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 21, 2018)

So no proof, just hearsay?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 21, 2018)

write at your own risk Squish


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 26, 2018)

Those are some beautiful looking buds...


----------



## Squish (Jun 27, 2018)

pcduck said:


> So no proof, just hearsay?



I thought she might come clean. Looks like that's not going to happen. Makes me think it's normal practice by her. Hearsay? Like you in Georgia?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2018)

Squish said:


> I thought she might come clean. Looks like that's not going to happen. Makes me think it's normal practice by her. Hearsay? Like you in Georgia?



Yep......what was your previous screen name?


----------



## Squish (Jun 30, 2018)

RollingOne  I think there's been a crash since I joined.


----------



## Squish (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Magicman (Jul 9, 2018)

They look so sweeet! I'd try them now!


----------

